# [ OT ] Machtspiel und Arroganz der M$ (bericht - prolinux)

## cng

bei einer sollchen machtgierigen arroganz kommt mir fast die ..... hoch   :Mad: 

 *prolinux wrote:*   

> In einem Dokument an Microsoft-Mitarbeiter aus der ganzen Welt fordert der Microsoft-Vorstandsvorsitzende - Steve Ballmer - dazu auf, die Entwicklung von Linux und Open Source in Zukunft streng zu beobachten. Dabei setzt er gehäuft und fälschlicherweise Freie Software mit nichtkommerzieller Software gleich.
> 
> Der Einsatz von Linux durch IBM versetze Kunden in den Glauben, dass es sich dabei um ein zuverlässiges System mit einem hohen Maße an Support handelt. Dies ist laut Ballmer jedoch nur eine Illusion, da das Fortschreiten der Entwicklung freier Software nicht durch ein einziges Unternehmen bewirkt werden kann - insbesondere nicht in den Bereichen der Technik, Kompatibilität und Sicherheit.
> 
> »Nichtkommerzielle Software allgemein - und besonders Linux - stellen eine wettbewerbliche Herausforderung für uns und unser gesamtes Gewerbe dar. Sie benötigen deshalb besondere Aufmerksamkeit«, sagt Ballmer, da laut ihm viele Kunden über einen eher kleinen Geldbeutel verfügen, die Kundenorientierung von Microsoft in Frage stellen und deshalb auf Produkte wie Linux und OpenOffice.org als eine »ausreichende kostenlose Alternative« ausweichen könnten.
> ...

 

Ich hoffe, das IBM und Linux endlich der mega-durchbruch gelingt. ich warte schon lange auf diesen augenblick, 

um endlich die dämlichen gesichter der m$ zu sehen, wenn die den abflug erleben..

----------

## cryptosteve

 *cng wrote:*   

> bei einer sollchen machtgierigen arroganz kommt mir fast die ..... hoch   

 

Das hat nur bedingt mit 'Macht' zu tun; primär eher mit Geld. 

Im übrigen solltest Du lockerer werden, laß die Ihr Ding machen, wir machen unser Ding. Damit sind wir bislang gut gefahren und es wird von Tag zu Tag besser.

----------

## NueX

Stimmt, man sollte sich nicht zu sehr davon irritieren lassen. Das ist doch eigentlich gerade mehr ein Ansporn, OpenSource Projekte weiter voranzutreiben und besser (oftmals auch anwenderfreundlicher) zu machen und dann zu MS rüberzuschauen wie denen die Kunden flöten gehen.

----------

## mo-ca

Wer schreibt eigentlich die Reden für den Spin*** ?

 *Quote:*   

> Sie benötigen deshalb besondere Aufmerksamkeit«, sagt Ballmer, da laut ihm viele Kunden über einen eher kleinen Geldbeutel verfügen, die Kundenorientierung von Microsoft in Frage stellen und deshalb auf Produkte wie Linux und OpenOffice.org als eine »ausreichende kostenlose Alternative« ausweichen könnten. 

 

Also was das Office angeht ist Microsoft zwar wirklich gut, aber OpenOffice ist mehr als "ausreichend". Es hat alle wichtigen Funktionen, die es für eine Office-Suite gilt zu haben und darüber hinaus noch mehr.

Der Preis ist eigentlich nur der letzte Knackpunkt eines Käufers. Primär ist Funktionalität, Kompatiblität und Bedienbarkeit entscheidend. Da aber OO die MSO Dateien öffnen und bearbeiten kann [mehr Dateiformate unterstützt] und dabei in etwa genauso bedienbar ist, wie das Pendant, hat es natürlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile.

Der Preis kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn man über die Planung hinweg ist.

----------

## cng

@Steve` + NueX

ihr habt natürlich recht. ich hasse einfach die art und weise der m$. sobald etwas m$ gefärden könnte, geht man vorne rein, kauft es und 

vernichtet es dann sofort. der boss ist irgendwie noch ein kind. der sieht das ganze doch nur als spiel und verwendet dazu noch s......methoden.

usw......

----------

## SnorreDev

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> Also was das Office angeht ist Microsoft zwar wirklich gut, aber OpenOffice ist mehr als "ausreichend". Es hat alle wichtigen Funktionen, die es für eine Office-Suite gilt zu haben und darüber hinaus noch mehr.
> 
> Der Preis ist eigentlich nur der letzte Knackpunkt eines Käufers. Primär ist Funktionalität, Kompatiblität und Bedienbarkeit entscheidend. Da aber OO die MSO Dateien öffnen und bearbeiten kann [mehr Dateiformate unterstützt] und dabei in etwa genauso bedienbar ist, wie das Pendant, hat es natürlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile.
> 
> Der Preis kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn man über die Planung hinweg ist.

 

Der Preis ist eher nicht entscheidend. Ich musste die letzten 5 Jahre ein einziges mal mit M$ Office arbeiten, und sowas von mit Assistenten Verseucht, unlogisches Interface, dass ich froh war, als ich den Crap nicht mehr sehen musste.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *cng wrote:*   

> ich hasse einfach die art und weise der m$. sobald etwas m$ gefärden könnte, geht man vorne rein, kauft es und vernichtet es dann sofort.

 

tja, so ist das nunmal, wenn man ein Produkt (und damit sein und das Geld vieler Arbeitnehmer) verteidigen muß. Konkurrenz ist halt eine potentielle Gefahr und Microsoft tut natürlich alles, um das zu verhindern. 

Da ist Linux und in unserem Fall Gentoo viel besser dran; wer es nutzt, der nutzt es und wenn es einer nicht nutzt, tut das Linux auch nicht weh. Eine kräftige Community und Entwicklergemeinde ist zwar hilfreich, aber Linux geht seinen Weg ohnehin; mit oder ohne Microsoft.

P.S.: Ich würde ja noch darauf wetten, daß Microsoft irgendwann gemeinsame Sache mit Linux macht, weil bei den Linuxanwendern noch Geld zu holen ist  :Smile: 

----------

## ralph

Wer ist der M$?   :Shocked: 

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> sowas von mit Assistenten Verseucht, unlogisches Interface

 

mmh also ich habe derzet nur office 2003 in benutzung (wenn überhaupt) und da finde ich davon nichts. Die Assistenten bei den alten Versionen konnte man aber auch abschalten, falls sie störten. Das mit dem logischen Interface ist ansichtssache, denn ich persönlich finde auch GIMP unlogisch strukturiert. 

Das hier soll kein Freibrief werden, aber M$ hat nicht nur miese Produkte geschaffen!!

@ralph: ist das ernst gemeint? 

@steve: das nennt sich Evolution  :Wink:  der stärkste und anpassungsfähigste überlebt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ralph

Das ist ernst gemeint.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wer _der_ M$ sein könnte.

Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären, danke.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Der Preis ist eher nicht entscheidend. Ich musste die letzten 5 Jahre ein einziges mal mit M$ Office arbeiten, und sowas von mit Assistenten Verseucht, unlogisches Interface, dass ich froh war, als ich den Crap nicht mehr sehen musste.

 

haha, so siehts aus  :Wink: 

m$office (und auch allgemein windows) hat ja auch eine ganz andere, unmündige zielgruppe:

"informatiklehrer", die meinen, excel wäre besser als sex (glaubt mir, die gibt es!)

büroangestellte, die zwar das 10-fingersystem beherrschen,

von tuten und blasen aber 0 ("null") ahnung haben

frustrierte hausfrauen, die gerne mal ein kochrezept ausdrucken

der "firmenadmin", der den ganzen tag durch die firma rennt und "wir sparen einen cent" ruft.

alle diese menschen brauchen jemanden (ja, einen assistenten),

der ihnen die ganze arbeit rund um den logischen denkvorgang

(was mache ich / muss ich machen, wenn ich der/die/das als ergebnis 

raushaben will) abnimmt.

auf einem anderen wege würden die es nie zu einem ergebnis bringen.

a propos unmündig:

wenn ihr mal richtig lachen wollt, guckt euch mal leute an, die

seit 10 jahren oder so nur am mac sitzen  :Laughing: .

 *Quote:*   

> M$ hat nicht nur miese Produkte geschaffen!!

 

nein, aber die "nichtmiesen" sind doch alle nur geklaut/aufgekauft

----------

## Deever

Ach du meine Güte! Was hat den der Thread hier verloren? Sowas gehört in ein Windous Forum, aber nicht hierher...kann den Thread mal jemand schliessen?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

/dev

----------

## hoschi

*hackenzusammenschlag*

developers, developers, developers *schwitzanfall*....developer, developers

wollt ihr den totalen krieg?!

die microsoftschen lebensräume müssen erweiteret werden, nach dem wir und unsere freundlichen kollegen von der riaa europa mit trivialpatenten und lobbyarbeit* überzogen haben, steht unserem überaus amerikanischen  und kapitalistischen traum der weltherrschaft nur noch dieses dumme linux im wege.

lange genug haben wir uns mit dem kommunistischen feind (ibm, amd, und alles was sich stark im den osdl angagiert) rumgeschlagen, zeit die lebensräume nach osten zu erweitern!

als erstes verbrennen wird diesen verräter des amerikanischen traums, stallmann! und danach holen wir uns diesen europäer und diese dummen deutschen, mit ihrem kde und linuxtagen, und dieses gnome, xfce, fluxbox, gcc, glib, vanilla-kernel...egal woher sie kommen, ihr lebensraum gehört uns*grrrrr*

und das oktoberfest wird abgeschafft, bayern wird mit einer wasserstoffbombe weggepustet, dreckige linux migranten *beifall*

und dann, ja dann, wird es keine bugs mehr geben, und sicherheit für alle, und performance, innovationen, skalierbarkeit, multikulturen, und sogar trolle werden aussterben...

*moep* ihre drm-linzenz für freie reden ist abgelaufen, leider konnte keine neue linzenz erworben werden, tcpa-server not avaible*moep*

*scheinbar, die werden sich wundern

der text von *fettarsch* hat folgende fehler:

-er ist eine fette sau (ist so, als beleidung kann man das nicht werten, wer gesehen hat wie der schwitzt...)

-er ist in steigert sich sehr leicht in dinge hinein, so was kann gefährlich sein

-er denkt offenbar linux wäre nicht kommerziel, kind, mit linux kann man gut verdienen...lieber steve, stell dir vor, wir europäer dürfen uns bilden, einfach so, schuldbildung zum nulltarif für unsere kinder, bissel was blechen für uni und das wars (jaja her bundeskanzler, mir ist das wichtiger als eliteunis, es gibt nichts wertvolleres als wissen, ok frauen^^)

-er denkt eine zentrale steuerung wäre toll?

zentral ist gleichzusetzen mit kommunismus, und wo der hin führt wissen wir ja inzwischen alle  :Wink: 

aber standards sind was feines, oder eine klare entwicklungsausrichtung (ich sehe hier mal das osdl als gutes beispiel, insbesondere für den kernel), was nicht heisst das man sich nicht mal brechen darf -> führt zu innovationen

und der kernel 2.6 (schneller, besser, stabiler) hat es wieder mal eindrucksvoll gezeigt, alsa (kernel2.6) oder das ide-subsystem (kernel 2.7) sind nur mal die beispiele aus dem kernel.

gtk2.4+, qt, html4.01 und css3 sind so nette sachen, aber microsoft hat ja schon immer gemeint (sie) könnten das zentral besser regelen!

linux hat aber auch ein paar schwachstellen;)

entwickler sind durch den offenen code dazu geneigt code anderer wieder zu verwenden, deswegen hatten xine und mplayer zuletzt auch die selben bugs, gegenstück ist alsa und das ide-subsystem, wenn was schlecht ist  verschwindet es auch, und zwar meist schnell und sauber (xfree -> *fizz*, weg ist es)

unter linux gibts mindestens drei arten etwas zu erreichen, besser 5...für uns super, und für linux unverzichtbar.

leider nicht ganz daukompatibel, aber das ist auch ganz gok so, mandrake, suse und co. kümmern sich ja auch darum

*huck*

diese zusammenhanglose gebrabbel wurde gesponsort von MIR, sorry, aber ich hab schon lange nimmer getroll0rt, irgend wann muss ich mich doch abreagieren, ist ja schließlich freitag.

----------

## mo-ca

@ralph: falls dus immernoch nicht weißt: 

```
M$=Microsoft
```

----------

## ralph

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> @ralph: falls dus immernoch nicht weißt: 
> 
> ```
> M$=Microsoft
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, aber ich frage mich immer noch wer _der_ M$ ist.

Wenn mich meine rudimentären Sprachkenntnisse nicht im Stich lassen, dann sehen wir uns hier ja mit einem Plural konfrontiert, aber wovon?

Das ist hier die Frage.

P.S.: Nicht das es mich wirklich stört, aber irgendwie finde ich ist das Forum von Pro-Linux ein besser Platz um sowas zu diskutieren und wer es garnicht lassen kann, der stürze sich ins Heise-Forum.

----------

## Lenz

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> wollt ihr den totalen krieg?!

 

"Totaler Krieg" wenn schon in Anführungszeichen - der Begriff ist belegt.

----------

## cng

@ralph

ich schrieb, die gesichter der m$. also, die gesichter der microsoft..

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? he. ralph   :Laughing: 

abgesehen davon ist dialekt eh einfacher.....

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Danke, aber ich frage mich immer noch wer _der_ M$ ist.
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> P.S.: Nicht das es mich wirklich stört, aber irgendwie finde ich ist das Forum von Pro-Linux ein besser Platz um sowas zu diskutieren und wer es garnicht lassen kann, der stürze sich ins Heise-Forum.

 

Wenn Du den Thread gerne beendet sehen möchtest, dann könntest Du Dir solche Nachfragen sparen.

Ich gehe mal mit gutem Beispiel voraus und beende meine Teilnahme an dieser Diskusison hier, weil ich denke, dass du mit unterem Absatz recht hast ..

----------

## Lenz

Dem schließ ich mich jetzt an....

----------

